# need 10 gallon aquascape pictures



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello i am setting up a new 10 gallon tank with aquasoil, 4 wpg cfl lighing compressed co2 and a zoomed cannister filter basically the works. I have been aquarium-less in boston for almost 1 month and a half now and its time to get back on the bandwagon.

I was wondering if anyone can post some examples of nicely scaped 10 gallon tanks I would like to gather as many examples and ideas of what others have done as possible before i start mine.
Mainly to help me gather ideas of what i would like to do, from what I have seen successfully scaped smaller tanks always appear bigger than what they actually are. so please anyone who can chime in post some nicely scaped 10 gallon tanks for me and everyone else here at apc to see.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I setup a 10g with compressed co2 and a zoomed 501. I used amazonia 2 as the substrate. I have 80W of cfl over mine though. 4 wpg just didn't cut it. Its CRS tank. I'll post pics of it tonight.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey there,

please check my 10g aquascape, this is the link to the most recent post, on page 5.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/50464-10-gallon-aquascaping-journal-5.html

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine is under my sig. I replaced the Rotala Rotundifolia in the back with Ludwigia Guinea. It's gonna look good! Also just put UG in foreground. Crossing my fingers it will take. I keep planting it back over and over again. Downoi isn't working-- it's melting - AGAIN!! I GIVE UP on Downoi!!!!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a full pic. This pic is like 2-3 weeks old. The HC has filled in more, and the indica has finally started to fill in as well as the Rotala mini. I still have some work to do before I can say I am done with this tank.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

10 gallon tanks are a bit complicated, btw. Things can get out of hand quickly, but when you get it right, it's a joy to watch.


----------

